# Pine Marten



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Thought I'd just put this here, for anyone who's interested.


http://www.k-upload.com/display-video-2018-09-29-1b6dc070abingo.mp4.html


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you film that? If so, where was it?

This bird table was literally immediately outside the living room window of our holiday cottage on Ardnamurchan which is a great place for Pine Martens and one visited it most night to collect the egg, chicken leg and jam/peanut butters sandwiches I used to put out for it. This was in 2014 and I have similar footage from where we there back in 2007 too. No fancy camera, no zooming, just my ordinary digital through the window

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM1LdCJrEsI


This photo was taken back in 2007


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Feorag; That one just happened to appear in front of the Trail Cam I had set up to spy on the foxes, in my paddock. I also get one nesting in my back room chimney. The kits fall down into the boarded over fire place.

Now, this isn't gonna come over well. But, I hate the bloody things! Absolutely despise them.

See; This isn't a holiday break. This is my life. I live here and operate here. For ever. And, over the last dozen years, I've stood by and observed, first hand, the all pervasive march of these bloody things.

Now? We're past the point of saturation. We're tripping over them. And they're decimating the place. I have (Had) scores of nest boxes out, for birds. Pine marten will work the entry hole and bite the wood out till it can get itself in there.

My stables used to be a nesting birds metropolis. Then, the big buck moved in. Starlings. Swallows. Blackbird. Spotted Flycatcher. Robin. I found the remains of all of them. No nest was spared. 

This year? I didn't get to ring a single swallow. I used to get dozens. Only one pair tried to nest. The chicks were gone as soon as they hatched.

Pine martens? :censor:


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

well its been year since I seen one of these in the wild 
I envy you I don't get much wild life where I live a few foxes hedgehogs 
some nice birds field mice did have a grass snack in and around my pond a few time


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

DPS; _I_ envy _You_! Don't wish for these bloody things, mate. They're going to be foisted upon ye soon enough, anyway.

I have hedgehogs living in their hole, hard against my compost box. Most nights, I throw something their way. Love knowing they're out there, though I only ever saw a dead one. Badgers are kept in check, here, see?

Foxes? I have plenty of those here. See the other clip I showed ye, else where. Once stood here and watched a gorgeous vixen, fifty yards away. Sat there, chewing on mouthfulls of rolled oats I'd put out as bird bait. Her coat was actually waving in the wind, it was so long and thick!

Field / Wood mice? (Apodemus) I watch them raiding my bird feeders, at night. Throw them something too. I wouldn't mind keeping some, as pets, just for the craich. But, we mustn't do stuff like that.

Grass snakes? Fascinated me all my life. Don't get them here, of course. If we did do? Pineys would soon have put paid to them too.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

I would just love to live where there are a lot of wild life 
as I am mostly housebound now due to ill health just seeing wild life come and go out of my garden would be great so that part I do envy you
ok I have my bird table my pond where birds come and feed and drink and take a bath so that one thing I watch a lot from my living room and my decking when its nice out side


----------

